
Why the N.Y.P.D. Subpoenaed a Reporter’s Twitter Feed - tantalor
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/14/nyregion/patriot-act-subpoena-nypd.html
======
amanaplanacanal
Two things struck me as unusual about this story: the police can evidently
issue subpoenas with involving a judge, and the police can order somebody to
stop filming. Both of these seem totally wrong to me.

------
brianTheDog
I am shocked that police would act like that!

